# universal garage opener



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

eyeguy said:


> Good to know - I think maybe I'll give it a try. Maybe swap the mic and moonroof switch at the same time in anticipation of Bluetooth hopefully soon...


 I have left the sunroof switch in the original location and have had no complaints from people about hearing me clearly when I have used my BT phone in the car.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Bill 330i said:


> The only thing I dislike about the opener is the range is really poor on mine. I have to practically be turning into my driveway before the garage door begins to open, and my driveway is only a couple of feet longer than my car.


If you hold your chin to the button, I hear you can extend the range


----------



## eyeguy (Apr 29, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: It works even better if, at the same time, you use your foot to touch the left front wheelrim-


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

eyeguy said:


> The EBay version is "EuroHomelink" for European frequencies - I assume it works the same in the U.S., right? Stupid question probably but if the frequencies or range capability are different it would be good to know...


This was not the euro-version. I installed it and it works fine. did my gate and my rolling code garage.

My Ebay purchase


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

eyeguy said:


> The EBay version is "EuroHomelink" for European frequencies - I assume it works the same in the U.S., right? Stupid question probably but if the frequencies or range capability are different it would be good to know...


 They work on different frequencies. Here in the US it is 390 mhz while the european version works at 433.93 mhz. Also the the european remotes put out less power per EU legislation. Their range is about 15'.  Just get your UGDO for Pacific BMW for $136.


----------



## Bob325 (Dec 16, 2002)

bluskye said:


> Anyone order one of these? The installation instructions from circle do not clarify whether or not you must cut a hole in the panel that the e46 sunroof comes with. Does the kit come with a replacement panel with the cutouts in it?
> 
> thanks,


Follow directions carefully, take your time, and you will have a very useful mod. Easy to install--just be very deliberate.
Bob


----------



## Hutchman (Jul 20, 2004)

I just bought mine on Ebay for $110 as well. I will let everyone know how it went when I get it. :thumbup:


----------



## Hutchman (Jul 20, 2004)

16hr Day said:


> Just installed my UDGO that I bought at the buy-it-now price of 110 on ebay. the DIY link that is on this thread was perfect. Since I hardwired my V1 last week, I am becoming a pro at removing the interior light and panel. For all of you with the $2 radio shack button, I have 3 doors that I now can control from one unit. :flipoff:


How did it fit. I noticed the part # was 879. I have an 01 325I w/sunroof and the part # from the dealer is #125. He said they only have one ugdo and it is #125. What is the #879?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

bluskye said:


> Anyone order one of these? The installation instructions from circle do not clarify whether or not you must cut a hole in the panel that the e46 sunroof comes with. Does the kit come with a replacement panel with the cutouts in it?
> 
> thanks,


 The back of the panel is plastic which is pre-scored. Carefully continue scoring with a utility knive and making sure you do not go too deep and cut the cloth. Every once in a while stop and push on the cloth side and see if the plastic will break away. When it does, carefully peel away the plastic piece from the cloth. Cut an X in the middle of the cloth making sure you do not get closer than 1/2" from the corners. Now just push the UGDO through the X opening and voila you will now have a 'from the factory" installation look.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Uh...some of us are replying to a 2 year old question. 

Hmm, my UGDO is still programmed to open three different doors/gates at places I no longer live at/visit. :eeps:


----------



## Hutchman (Jul 20, 2004)

Hutchman said:


> How did it fit. I noticed the part # was 879. I have an 01 325I w/sunroof and the part # from the dealer is #125. He said they only have one ugdo and it is #125. What is the #879?


Installed in 15min. Works great.


----------

